# Fleas



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All, 

I've not been on here for ages (sooooo sorry, lots of stuff going on, but all better now phew!)
Anyway, My puppy George is 9 months old now, he's been doing great, a real charactor! We go to school and training, and he's brill. But we are also really sad, because George has 'collected' some little 'friends'. We walk George on the local fields everyday, and he loves running about, but appears to have picked up some fleas. To begin with I gave him a tablet, which killed them off, but as soon as he went back to the fields, they were back! So, I gave him a spot on treatment last weekend, but it hasn't worked. The treatment says not to treat again for 4 weeks, but the poor thing is itching like mad  We are at the vets on Friday this week for his operation (neuter) so I will see what the vet can do for him, but in the meantime, is there anything I can do to calm his itchiness?

All advice appreciated,

Thanks

Becky! (and George)!


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you xx


----------

